# Drooping wing



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so i noticed today bunny is drooping her wing a bit,she will put it back to the normal place,but once she relaxes it drops down a bit again,other than the wing and kinda runny poops,she acting normal and eating and drinking,but this worries me,she also has kinda a dropped tail, but right as i was watching this her and bunny mate and she put her wings back after that......if she was feeling sick would she still mate?anyway i treated with sulmet about 3 weeks ago,because bunnys mate jujubean had runny poops with a small trace of blood only once,things were looking up after the meds until i noticed this wing thing.if she has an egg inside would it cause the tail and wing drop? they got off their eggs a while back so they are do for another pair.i need some advice,what should i do? i will post poop pics asap,insane day.........and the only place she pooped recently is on top of jujubeans poops and hard to differ from the 2.anyway her droppings vary from decent looking to runny,but she has also been on the nest alot so im not sure what to think.jujubeans poops are looking nice,i posted photos yesterday in a different thread.any advice would be great,would it be a good idea to deworm again i dewormed them 4 months ago when jujubean came in to the house.anyway here is a few pics of bunny,sorry for the quality.....my camera lens is iffy


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

my Piji's posture changes like that when they are about to lay an egg. same with watery poops. Usually quite large. Defiantly keep an eye on her. make sure she is eating and drinking normally. Active and alert. Is she puffed up at all? You can try to place a shallow dish of warm water (careful it is not hot) for her to bathe in. It can sometimes help them pass eggs more easily. But if the egg is stuck it will need immediate attention. How long has she been in this posture?


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Diddo*



GimpieLover said:


> my Piji's posture changes like that when they are about to lay an egg. same with watery poops. Usually quite large. Defiantly keep an eye on her. make sure she is eating and drinking normally. Active and alert. Is she puffed up at all? You can try to place a shallow dish of warm water (careful it is not hot) for her to bathe in. It can sometimes help them pass eggs more easily. But if the egg is stuck it will need immediate attention. How long has she been in this posture?


I have to secound that, I would make the nest eggs are coming, I would think  >kevin


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh thanks for replaying she is eating and drinking,vary active and nesting and doing all that stuff with jujubean acting vary happy.she took a bath yesterday ,ill offer her another one in a few days.and about how long,not sure because she goes back and forth to normal wing posture and then not ...first time i saw her doing it was yesterday.ill watch her,i have a feeling its about time for eggs....hoping she is ok.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, I do have a few hens that do droop their wings just before the are going to lay eggs, so this is not an alarming sign. Just make sure in other respects she continues to act more or less normal, eats and drinks, and most importantly is passing droppings, they may be a little loose, but again this is normal in a hen about to lay, but she should be passing droppings with regularity, and just continue to monitor her.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh thank you so much! im just happy to know this is normal for hens laying you made me feel alot better,she is more than happy and normal right now,i have been watching her close since i noticed the wing,shes cooing and cuddling with jujubean,gathering Timothy hay and getting treats and has a healthy appetite,she is passing droppings.i will keep an eye on her ,vary much so thanks again


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

ok good news,i got home and bunny is sitting on a egg,shes looks happy ill still keep an eye on her


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Kailey,

That's awesome news! My wild flock are King pigeon crossed, and I think your girl is the most beautiful cross I've seen, ever. I can't believe how gorgeous her markings are! I am glad she will be a proud Mum soon


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*drop wing*

I have also found that when a hen does this it tends to show that she is lacking in vitamins and much needed calcium during egg laying. >Kevin


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, this is good news to hear, I was hoping it would soon sort out, but do keep an eye on Bunny for the next few days.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

aw thanks bella_F! i got vary lucky finding and adopting bunny,she is amazingly beautiful thank you for such kind wordsoh and i replace her eggs with wooden ones,until i have room when i build my loft shes indoors and no room for babies sadly,but someday shell be a mom again.

thank you all! 
pattersonk2002 ,im am giving her hi cal grit,is their anything else i can give her?,what kinda of calcium can i give her? pill form?

oh and belive me i am watching her all day everyday,i love her so much im peeking in the pij room every 20 minutes and have been sitting with them alot too.bun bun is on her egg and pretty happy i think


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so bought calcium pills today,the only ones i could find were the 1000mg and have 400iu of vit d,i broke these up into 1/4 and gave her half of a 1/4.i hope this was ok,my math was off a bit.....will it kill her? was it too much for her?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, I would not give Bunny any more calcium this way right now, if she is getting a good quality calcium grit, and takes it, her calcium needs should be being met. If anything, I would just provide her with pellets, in addition to her regular pigeon mix. Pellets will provide an additional good source of calcium, there are a number of companies that make pellets, I use Zupreem's and Harrison's, with my birds having a preference for Zupreem, I use the parakeet/budgie size: 

http://www.zupreem.com/our-food/birds/natural-bird-food

Patterson2002 makes a good point, but drooped wings are not always a sign of calcium deficiency, the two hens I have that do droop their wings, eat calcium grit, pellets and I also supplement their water with calcium gluconate when I know they are going to lay, so they are well supplied with calcium and still droop wings. I think with some birds they just feel the pressure of the formed egg inside and while I don't think the egg is causing pain, I think the wings droop as a reaction to them feeling some extra pressure in their abdomen.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh ok,well she ran out of hical grit and the store has to order it,so i thought this was better than nothing but i wont give her anymore,ill wait till the store gets the hi cal grit in a week i guess.im sorry i thought it was good to do cuz she has no hical grit right now,but i was wrong,sorry thank you


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, Bunny should be fine, don't be sorry, but sometimes too much of something can be just as bad as not enough. The 250mg you gave her is a pretty good dose, her body will absorb what it needs and eliminate the rest, my concern was that more high oral doses like this can their own problems.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

oh ok,thank you for telling me about this.it is good to know she will be fine  consider it a lesson learned its hard to my heart to make a mistake with my loved animals


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kailey, not really a mistake, as a large oral dose like this of calcium is a pretty standard at home treatment for a bird who has laid a an egg that was not well formed or a little soft feeling to give an immediate boost to their calcium reserves for the second one coming. Also, in cases of egg binding it helps the hen with passing the stuck egg. So there are definitely times it is called for, it was just based on my experience with drooped wing birds and your saying she get a good quality calcium grit, I wanted to be cautious on not over doing it with the calcium.

Karyn


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

well that is great to know for future reference i feel alot better knowing i didnt hurt her and the dose wasnt gunna make her sick or anything,ill keep the tablets just in case they are ever called for,i be sure to ask before hand if its needed thanks again so much karyn


----------

